# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  "off grid" lithium system questions, what pack to use?

## gino pi

i want to get a boxtruck.  put solar on it.  put a large battery in it, perhaps a 15kwh chevy volt battery.  and live life!!   my big question is, can i use an ev pack?  what would it take?   or should i search elsewhere?  it just seems that you get alot of capcity from an ev pack!  of course i dont have a million to spend, but i know its gonna be a handful of thousands before im done.  i want to run a small AC off the solar and battery.  im looking at a 3000 watt aims inverter.  and around 800-1200 watts solar.

  any suggestions or ideas???!!  talk to me, please!  

thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Why are you worried about solar if you are running a gas or diesel box truck? Just get a generator that runs off the fuel tank.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome......
I guess I don't know what a ....."15kwh chevy volt battery"....or a "ev pack" is.....?
What kind a "live life" do you what to do?
Got the truck yet?
Goodle came up with:
http://www.goalzero.com/portable-sol...FQoxaQodm0YPeQ

----------


## gino pi

> Why are you worried about solar if you are running a gas or diesel box truck? Just get a generator that runs off the fuel tank.


fuel is an expense and it may become unavailable.  besides, it makes noise.  i stay in random places while doing sports around cities and stuff.  need to be covert.

----------


## gino pi

didnt get it.  thinking 26 foot uhaul.  found one which drives well.  165k.    i guess i like to do sports, see the ocean.  cant think of much else to do with life.  so i make truck which carries dirt bikes.  im like not able to be part of the world it seems, so im not sure i will be able to make money.  so build a truck and scrape by, its all i can think of.  

  15 kilo watt hours.  15000 watts availability battery pack.  so, run the ac, its 600 watts.... it will run for whatever 600 watts into 15000 is.  in hours.  reliably.  li po4 battery.  

  lived in rv for long time.  feels like i cant ever find a home, so its all i can figure planning on.  solar air condionting would help life in warm places.  alot....

----------


## kyratshooter

I do not think that you can get enough solar panels on top of a 24' box truck to generate 3k watts.

Add to that the fact that it is gong to take some money to accomplish any of this, and you seem allergic to work, it is all just a mental riddle anyway.

Come back when you get a job and we might be able to help.

----------


## Rick

If fuel is an expense and may become unavailable what are you doing buy a truck?! Get a bicycle. Need to be covert. That made me laugh. Just hold your thumb up, close one eye and use your thumb to cover the person you don't want to see you.

----------


## gino pi

you guys are ****ing retards

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

........troll........

----------


## WalkingTree

> you guys are ****ing retards


Hahahaha! Y'all always get something from them. Pop.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Aw, Man....didn't even have a chance to see what "The living life covertly" was.....
"Doing sports"......I'm gonna guess is a "lot of running?"

Too bad...Haven't had  decent "Troll toss" in a week or so.....
This one "went bad" quick........

Oh well

----------


## kyratshooter

Is skateboarding while high on pot really a sport?

----------


## hunter63

> Is skateboarding while high on pot really a sport?


Maybe in traffic?

----------


## Wise Old Owl

This whole thing escapes me, yes there are 4k inverters for $400 on Home Depot.
Each Battery is $259 and you would need a bank of them.

The entire roof would have to be covered in panels and that would be several thousand dollars....

Yea I saw you kicked him off - but who would need that much power for all that money? to what end?

----------


## kyratshooter

> This whole thing escapes me, yes there are 4k inverters for $400 on Home Depot.
> Each Battery is $259 and you would need a bank of them.
> 
> The entire roof would have to be covered in panels and that would be several thousand dollars....
> 
> Yea I saw you kicked him off - but who would need that much power for all that money? to what end?


A 14 year old troll that has read just enough to bat around some terms while not knowing what he is talking about.

if you try to wrap your mind around his logic it will give you a brain freeze, and you didn't even get any icecream!

----------


## walks.in2.trees

Lol, I don't think he was trolling, I think he's just a dumb kid that gets high all the time and thinks every pipedream is a good idea. As you surmise, people who are drifters like that, they go from place to place and get other people to "help" them
Met a few, and I keep them at arms distance. One guy I know, he goes from job to job, house to house, and EVERY situation he's in ends up being a bad one and he's never at fault....riiiiiight. In between bad situations his life is all about weed, communicating with the spirits, attending drum circles....yada yada... From here it's easy to see he makes his own problems. People who are "unlucky" all the time generally do.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildthang

Darnit, a troll that wasn't even funny, the worst kind!!!

----------


## tundrabadger

> Is skateboarding while high on pot really a sport?


Depends on what kind of skateboarding he's doing.

----------

